# Small square soybean hay ?



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been making baleage out of my failed soybeans but I had some get too dry before I could get it baled. By the time I came back to round bale it for dry hay the leaf shatter was terrible. I decided to try square baling it with a Hesston to save more of the leaves and was surprised at how good the hay looked. So my question is would there be any market for soybean hay in small squares and if so what would it be worth?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Duck, those squares really sound interesting.....in this drought I would think that there would be substantial value.....might have them tested and see what the protein and other levels are at and then you could get a better feel of what you have. Congratulations on thinking outside of the box in difficult times.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I would agree with Mike, get a forage test on it. I have made soybean silage in the past with good results, but have not made any in dry hay. Great idea and should make good feed.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Blue Duck, Please let us know how it turns out. Very interested. I have about 120 acres of double crop beans that the pods might not fill. Had one farm away from the home farm that has not got a lot of rain. Might have to go the same route. Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I did some quick research and sent an e-mail out to a forage expert. Hopefully he chimes in. Below are a few links to check out that discuss best time to cut, concerns about pesticides if used, feed value, and also the leaf shattering problem...

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/disaster/drought/Soybeans10-9-07.pdf

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/CropNews/2012/0710barnhartlenssen.htm


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Soybeans were ALWAYS square baled before they were put into every product that's made. Prob a little before my time but that's what my dad and other old guys have always said. I've been thinking about talking to some of the neighbor's that have beans that arent going to make it. It makes good hay but at today's prices, no one bales it any more.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent information supplied by NC State.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

i think if put up right the protein is pretty close to alfalfa i think the down side is the stem is so much bigger and hard that it would be better if grinded.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hayking said:


> i think if put up right the protein is pretty close to alfalfa i think the down side is the stem is so much bigger and hard that it would be better if grinded.


You might be surprised, I bought some bean stover round bales one winter, was going to use them for bedding, bet the cows ate 80-90% of it before they got around to lay on it.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 60 behind the house that I don't own but the guy down the road does and it's to beans and they look bad. Empty pods. I'm thinking about discussing with him mowing and square bailing them on shares. Hay prices are over 12 bucks a square, for small squares around here right now, making his low to no yield beans a worthwhile crop.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have baled 30 acres so far and it is making 25 bales per acre (60lbs bales)  I fed a little to some steers and they seemed to like it. They ate more of the stems then I thought they would.


----------

